# project reel help...mitchell 624



## foreverfishing

if you have never heard of this particular reel don't be surprised. it was made to mimic the Penn senators I believe if you have heard of it and know a little about it I have a couple questions that im hoping somebody can answer. first I want to upgrade the drag and put a power handle on it. I know its easy to buy parts but I couldn't find much about the reel on the internet and I also couldn't find what drag system I can upgrade it to. so anybody have any idea on how to go about figure out what to buy? and about the power handle, anybody have one they think might fit that they are willing to let go?


----------



## Pompano Joe

Call smooth drag with the washer dimensions and they'll fit it with Carbontex, may even have some ground flat metal washers for it. It they don't have the size on the fiber washers, get the best oversized fit and you can cut them down. 

Does the real have the original "Pancake" knob power handle. If so you can refit the handle with another knob pretty easily. I've got a 624 and will look at it tonight to see what fits.

Let me know if I can help with any of this.

[email protected]


----------



## foreverfishing

Pompano Joe said:


> Call smooth drag with the washer dimensions and they'll fit it with Carbontex, may even have some ground flat metal washers for it. It they don't have the size on the fiber washers, get the best oversized fit and you can cut them down.
> 
> Does the real have the original "Pancake" knob power handle. If so you can refit the handle with another knob pretty easily. I've got a 624 and will look at it tonight to see what fits.
> 
> Let me know if I can help with any of this.
> 
> [email protected]


thanks Joe!! it does not have the original pancake style handle. ill try to post a pic of the type of handle it is. it might of worked now




the only difference is the one that is on my reel is redish/pinkish


----------



## Pompano Joe

Probably a Penn handle. Here are some options for you...

Get an original Mitchell Pancake. I've got a complete 624 with the original if your interested. How about $20?

Get a power knob. I get the metal jigging knobs for $20 and install them for $5. Also have various Penn and Shimano knobs I've replaced on other reels. I'm sure we can find something if you're interested. May it's just me, but I would still want the original Mitchell handle. 

After market handle assembly. They're expensive, but would give your reel a distinctive look.


----------



## Ocean Master

Joe can fix it up for you. I sold a full set of those a few years ago. I even had 2 that didn't have the crack in the side plate that they either have are going to have..!!


----------



## foreverfishing

Joe-I think I want the original knob. do you have another original or just the one on the reel you have? ill have some spending money either this Friday and/or next Friday. once I get it you mind if I stop buy and look at the power knobs and your 624? im going for looks but if the original handle looks better ill buy the 624 reel from you.

ocean master-yea this one has the crack. why do they all do that?


----------



## Pompano Joe

Just call when you want to come by. [email protected]


----------



## foreverfishing

alright. thanks!!


----------



## Ocean Master

The crack is just inherent with these reels. They are beautiful reels when they are new and bright white. The Japan models that are all SS are very nice too. They are all basically the same. The Garcia GK models..


----------



## foreverfishing

yea the one I got is the made in france. any ideas on how to clean up the side plates? Joe showed me that you can use an auto body wax(I think that's what it was) but that was on the old penn side plates. will it work for these too?


----------



## Pompano Joe

I'd use degreaser, then Soft Scrub on these. Definitely not the buffing compound I used on Penn bakelite.

joe


----------



## foreverfishing

Pompano Joe said:


> I'd use degreaser, then Soft Scrub on these. Definitely not the buffing compound I used on Penn bakelite.
> 
> joe


 
alright thanks again!!


----------



## Ocean Master

I had about 15 of these reels at one time and couldn't find anything that would completely bring the white back. I soaked them in bleach and all kinds of other products. It didn't hurt them at all. Just try any home remedy you can think of. I didn't try acetone or any harsh solvents but it might help. Try a spot on the inside and see what it does. Just be cautious..!!

The Garcia GK reels are pretty neat too and they work very well with new drag washers. Their cheap on eBay.


----------



## foreverfishing

I usually use go-jo and just scrub it lightly with a rag but it didn't work for these sideplates. that stuff works great to polish spools, frame posts, etc... as long as its the stainless stuff and you do it by hand.


----------

